# The Farting Preacher



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry if this offends anyone. The 2 kids and I were crying from laughing after seeing this. Yes it is family safe, just read the title before clicking. If that offends you don't click.

Enjoy just click play.

http://www.miggy.net/multimedia/preacher.htm

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What can I say...

I made it 30 seconds into it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

29 seconds for me









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I got about 20 seconds into it









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You guys are ironmen.....I lost it after the second "fart" shy

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Phhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttt,









That was a gas!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now we know what chuurch " Fartman "







Howard Stern goes to


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

It wouldn't open. But apparently it's similar to Jumping Jack Flash? (it's a gas, gas, gas)

Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Take it from me, those family night suppers are KILLERS!

This reminds me of a book my children read called "Everyone Poops". This just illustrates:

1. Preachers are human.
2. Humans have gas.
3. God in his infinite wisdom granted us a sense of humor.
4. Farts are funny.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Better to fart it and waste it
Than burp it and taste it









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Better to fart it and waste it
> Than burp it and taste it
> 
> 
> ...


Don,

Very poetic.







Your own creative talents, I take it?

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm crying.









Somebody with way too much time on their hands is very creative.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Why do farts smell?

So deaf people can enjoy them too.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now, wasn't that special?


----------

